# Kenton, OH - Molly B/t Young



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

*Molly*
pen 22- 7/30/10 











Contact us for more information. Hardin County Dog Shelter. 419-674-2209.. "molly" is an owner release. she is a very sweet dog, just to much dog for her owners (want something smaller)



Hardin County Dog Pound
Kenton, OH
419-674-2209
Adoptable Shepherd: pen 22- 7/30/10: Petfinder


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Bump


----------

